# fun choir in dublin/meath- NOT chamber!



## triplex (28 Aug 2006)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of a choir in dublin/meath which sings a variety of music - chamber, opera, gospel, lloyd webber, beatles, rodgers & hammerstein etc?

with an age group of 25-40?


----------



## Lauren (28 Aug 2006)

Brilliant choir at St. Francis Xavier's church Gardiner Street, Dublin 1. I know they are mainly a church gospel choir but I'm pretty sure they do other types of music also. I think they reconvene after a summer break next week or the week after.


----------



## MugsGame (28 Aug 2006)

Join ChoralIreland and I'm sure somebody there will  help: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/choralireland

Even have a searchable list of most choirs in Ireland: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/choralireland/database?tbl=1

What's wrong with chamber choirs? They aren't all old and stuffy!


----------



## Ceepee (28 Aug 2006)

Lauren said:


> Brilliant choir at St. Francis Xavier's church Gardiner Street, Dublin 1. I know they are mainly a church gospel choir but I'm pretty sure they do other types of music also. I think they reconvene after a summer break next week or the week after.


 
From friends, I have heard that there is a long waiting-list even to _audition_ for the Gardiner St Gospel Choir - see  for their ctc details.

A useful source for you would be the Association of Irish Musical Societies - see [broken link removed] for a geog breakdown of societies that might suit you.  In case you're not too keen on jazz hands and gingham shirts, a lot of societies have room for singing-only members, and most societies do more than stage musicals - eg variety shows, choral shows, etc.


----------



## Megan (28 Aug 2006)

Would you consider the Meath Diocesan Choir. I heard them recently in my local church and they were brilliant in my humble opinion.
They were looking for new members last year. I found these contact numbers in our local bulliten: Phil : 01-6286931 or Marguerite 01-8251009. They sing alot of different music not just church music.


----------



## triplex (28 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all of those replies! will look into them  

nothing wrong with chamber, just now and then a bit of frivolity is fun, and the nearest chamber choirs seem to come to that is 'tea for two'...

i still haven't found what i'm looking for.....


----------



## MugsGame (28 Aug 2006)

> i still haven't found what i'm looking for.....


Well, this [broken link removed] hasn't sung U2, but they do sing Gospel and have even been known to "do Britney"!


----------



## Helen (28 Aug 2006)

My sister is in the Dublin Gospel choir and she definitely has a great time - the age group is probably more 20 - 30 than up to 40. 

http://www.dublingospelchoir.com/

Waltons school of music offer the following:-
"The Adult Vocal Ensemble is open to students who have completed _Introducing Singing for Adults_ and provides a wonderful opportunity for amateur singers who enjoy singing with others. The ensemble explores a repertoire that includes jazz, pop, R & B and musical theatre. Go to New School Ensembles for more information." 

Their website is


----------



## December (4 Sep 2006)

Lucan gospel singers are also amazing, and they might suit you.

They do sing gospel, but they also sing pop (both modern and classic), and they are so much fun to listen to.  We had them at our wedding, and they even have a little dude who raps!


----------



## clareG (4 Sep 2006)

Clondalkin have an excellent Gospel choir and they are quite young so should be able to sing anything


----------



## Megan (4 Sep 2006)

i still haven't found what i'm looking for.....

Hi Triplex
Just wondering have you found what you are looking for yet?


----------



## MugsGame (8 Sep 2006)

Forget to mention the [broken link removed] who also have a list of choirs by county.


----------

